# etc-update [FAQ]

## abaddon83

lo odio sto comando!

che cavolo di opzione devo dargli per evitare chr mi sovrascriva i miei file di configurazione??

-3 li sovrascrive con conferma, -5 li sovrascive senza confermare, non c'è un comando per evitare di sovrascriverli porca vacca che è la 4 volta che mi frega?

thx...

----------

## _jd

dai -1 così esce senza fare nulla e li editi a mano a tuo piacimento   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io faccio nel seguente modo:

1) cerco i file a mano che ho modificato e gli dico di cancellare l'update

2) una volta finito il passo 1 do un bel -5

----------

## shev

A parte che è l'ennesimo topic su etc-update e quindi andrebbe eliminato, ma vista la delicatezza dell'argomento vedrò di sorvolare e ribadire alcuni rapidi concetti:

etc-update è potente e comodo, basta saperlo usare. Di certo nno è così tremendo o odioso come si crede, se crea casino è soltanto perchè lo usiamo con superficialità e leggerezza. Il funzionamento è elementare, visto che abbiano quattro possibilità: 

- digitare un numero da 1 a x, ossia indicare uno dei file di configurazione che etc-update ci indica da aggiornare. In questo modo si entra in un secondo meno (per altro imho molto autoesplicativo) in cui ci viene mostrato il diff tra i due file e chiesto cosa fare: tenere il file originale, usare quello aggiornato, fare un merge interattivo riga per riga

- digitare -3 per far si che etc-update sostituisca automaticamente tutti i file, chiedendoci conferma

- digitare -5 per far si che etc-update sostituisca automaticamente tutti i file, senza chiederci conferma

- digitare -1 per uscire e rimandare ogni decisione o arrangiarsi a mano

Una volta che s'è capito il funzionamento imho è molto semplice e comodo da usare questo comando. Basta prestare parecchia attenzione a ciò che si fa e leggere l'output, abbastanza chiaro.

Personalmente uso più o meno lo stesso metodo indicato da fedeliallalinea: cerco nell'elenco di file che mi da etc-update quelli che so per certo di aver modificato per un qualsiasi motivo, quindi digito il numero che lo identifica e faccio il merge interattivo (non elimino semplicemente l'aggironamento perchè magari nella nuova versione qualcosa di utile è stato messo, o corretto qualche errore). Una volta che ho sistemato tutti i file che sapevo d'aver configurato a mano vado di "-5" e lascio che mi vengano sistemati automaticamente tutti gli altri.

----------

## bandreabis

Una domanda, sono stanco e ho paura di sbagliare. Devo ripristinare file che sono stati modificati:

quelli che iniziano con ._cfg sono quelli vecchi? E se gli dico di sovrascrivere mi cancella quelli attuali e li sostituisce con quelli che iniziano con ._cfg?

Giusto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1579380

----------

